# Most of my discus



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Snack time for most of my discus! Three (mercury, red/white, HB super eruption) are in a smaller tank. As you can see, I'm moving towards a true bare tank.

I'm also starting another discus tank next week! Woohoo!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

It's so CLEAN  Very nicely done


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

good stuff!


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Dang that's one crystal clean water~!
Are those Cardinal or Neon tetra on the bottom?


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet looking herd of discus. You'll be happy with the bare bottom... the discus will be too


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! Those are cardinals - I think there is the odd neon  They are surprisingly safe from the discus... for now 

Two Eheim 2080s and weekly water changes keeps the water super clean/clear... and this super-busy fellow happy 

Rick - I see discus tanks that are planted and they look so cool but bare works for me  I cannot wait to see the discus I ordered! They are going into the new tank


----------

